# Ordinary dog portrait.



## Xwagner (Mar 5, 2015)

Criticism welcomed. Thanks, -xw


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this but .. nice job! Love your use of colors and subject matter.


----------



## Xwagner (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the positive feedback,I really appreciate it, -xw


----------



## Xwagner (Mar 5, 2015)

Open to opinions.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

He makes me smile.


----------

